

Blackout Leaves 300M Without Power in India - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/48391001

======
100k
That'd be like the entire USA being without power. Wow, it puts India's size
into perspective.

------
Kaedon
"We'll find out the reason and see that such kind of things are avoided in the
future" is not exactly a reassuring quote from the head of India's Power Grid
Corporation.

~~~
pavel_lishin
What would you like him to say, given that he probably does not know the
reason at this time?

~~~
cpleppert
"I do not have all the answers as to how the failure occurred but I do know
that we cannot simply band-aid over what ever problem is found. The root of
the problem is not what part of the system failed today but the system itself.
"

"Instead of delivering essential services to expand business and strengthen
the private sector we have unfortunately created a power delivery system that
favors only the constituencies of the political parties in our states. Power
regulations are fragmented and compliance is difficult. We must urgently
pursue reform in the same way that we reformed the license raj back in 1994.
We must not let this crises be an excuse for inaction. The people of India
deserve more. We must tap into foreign investment and our politicians must not
fear change and reform."

~~~
pavel_lishin
Oh, so instead of a factual engineering update, you want to see him play
politics. Gotcha.

------
ctdonath
<http://biolitestove.com/homestove> comes to mind. Not a complete solution, of
course, but any means of generating electricity is handy in such situations.

------
hornokplease
No doubt this was an inconvenience to people trying to get to work on the
metro, and the number affected (300 million) is staggering, but all the same:

 _About 40 percent of Indians, or 500 million people, lack electricity._

~~~
ChiperSoft
I think it's funny that the guy is stressing not being able to get to his
programming job, when the offices are probably without power any way.

~~~
blinkingled
Well, most IT offices have generators there..

------
easternmonk
No Big deal actually.

------
franzus
In other news: Quality of software rises to new heights.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I see the joke you're making, but if you want to actually apply that humorous
scenario to reality, what you have is a week of lost work, probably without
any adjustment to the actual delivery date.

So, quality of software is gonna plummet in two weeks.

